# Error Safe



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

I am besieged by Error Safe and related pop-ups. I don't know if it's related but a couple of times I've had a blue screen telling me there has been a serious problem (as if I didn't know!). Hope someone can help. Thanks Here is my Hijack This log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:13:39, on 18/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WPN111\wpn111.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] c:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [was_check] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Error Safe\startmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WPN111 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Josie\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://pdl.stream.aol.com/downloads/aol/unagi/ampx_en_dl.cab
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Client IP-IPX - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe" -e mc-110-12-0000627 (file missing)
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.


Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.
Click the *Scan for Vundo* button.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will reboot your computer, click *OK*.
Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HiJackThis log in a reply to this thread.
Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the *Scan for Vundo* button" when VundoFix appears upon rebooting.


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for your very prompt assistance. It's greatly appreciated! Will removing Vubdo also get rid of the Error Safe problem? If so, you don't need to reply. Thanks very much again. here's the info you asked me to post:

VundoFix V6.3.19

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.4.2.3
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 10:58:42 19/04/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddayy.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wyodosjg.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yyadd.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yyadd.ini

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddayy.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddayy.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wyodosjg.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wyodosjg.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\yyadd.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yyadd.bak1 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\yyadd.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yyadd.ini Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:14:41, on 19/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\COMMON~1\naPrdMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WPN111\wpn111.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] c:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [was_check] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Error Safe\startmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintDrive] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ixoveoku.dll",setvm
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WPN111 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Josie\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://pdl.stream.aol.com/downloads/aol/unagi/ampx_en_dl.cab
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Client IP-IPX - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe" -e mc-110-12-0000627 (file missing)
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe

:up:


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to Start > Search and under "More advanced search options". 
Make sure there is a check by "Search System Folders" and "Search hidden files and folders" and "Search system subfolders"

Next click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

Go to the following link, fill in your username and the link to this thread, then click on browse and locate this file on your computer, then click on "send file".

http://www.atribune.org/submit-malware.php
*
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ixoveoku.dll*

Please let us know if you were able to do this.

Download *WinpFind3U.exe *to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named *WinPFind3u* on your desktop.

Open the *WinPFind3u* folder and double-click on WinPFind3U.exe to start the program.
In the *Processes* group click *All *
In the *Win32 Services *group click *Non-Microsoft *
In the *Driver Services *group click *Non-Microsoft *
In the *Registry* group click *Non-Microsoft *
In the *Files Created Within *group click *60 days *Make sure *Non-Microsoft only is UNCHECKED*
In the Files *Modified Within *group select *30 days *Make sure *Non-Microsoft only is CHECKED*
In the *File String Search *group select *Non-Microsoft*

Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file
Use the *Reply* button and attach the notepad file here * (Do not copy and paste in a reply, rather attach it to it).*


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi

I had some difficulties following your instructions. Sorry. I tried going to the linked site you suggested but I couldn't fins any place to put in link to this thread or do the other stuff. I did the second part ok. But not sure what you meant by using reply button. Guess you mean reply to post which I've done and have tried to attach the notepad as you suggested. It's under manage attachments below. Hope that's ok. I'm dodging the error safe bombardment as I type this! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry about the link. Here is the proper one. Please go there and upload that file.

http://www.uploadmalware.com/


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi

yes, I managed to find and send the file and do the other stuff. Had a message saying the file you asked me to send had gone successfully. Do I just wait now for next step to get rid of this damn thing? Thanks so far.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do the following and then after you've run both of those scans, run WinpFind3u again and attach that log please.

Download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop.

When the trial period expires it becomes feature-limited freeware but is still worth keeping as a good on-demand scanner.


Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button. The update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed, select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Do Not run a scan just yet, we will run it in safe mode.
Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight *Safe Mode* then hit enter.

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:

Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG will now begin the scanning process. Please be patient as this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete, do the following:*
If you have any infections you will be prompted. Then select "*Apply all actions.*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left-hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file. This is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
You need to use IE to run this scan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the AVG and Panda scans.*


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi I did as you asked. It took ages but I got there! The only thing I couldn't do was the WindFind scan at end. Programme kept crashing and wouldn't let do it. Here's my HIJacj This log and I've attached the other files you wanted. Hope we're getting nearer solution. Thanks for your time and patience!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 07:58:10, on 20/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WPN111\wpn111.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] c:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [was_check] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Error Safe\startmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintDrive] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ixoveoku.dll",setvm
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WPN111 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Josie\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://pdl.stream.aol.com/downloads/aol/unagi/ampx_en_dl.cab
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Client IP-IPX - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe" -e mc-110-12-0000627 (file missing)
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*
Choose your usual account.

Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to reboot. 
Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to the clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi again! here are the logs you asked me to post. All seemed to go ok. My fingers are crossed! Thanks yet again for everything. I really appreciate it.

SDFix: Version 1.79

Run by Alan - 20/04/2007 - 21:16:44.56

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Name:
Client IP-IPX

ImagePath:
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe" -e mc-110-12-0000627

Client IP-IPX - Deleted

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

Below files will be copied to Backups folder then removed:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\059RNO~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\0IMG3M~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\5JC7HM~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\8P91FM~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\8VKSUS~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\C22DPT~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\FHOAGQ~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\G0NFUU~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\HF9FEC~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\JCH5FK~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\NQPLBS~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RD4A5U~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\STA51H~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TRGLEO~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\UKVD54~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\VI24T8~1.HTM - Deleted

Removing Temp Files

ADS Check:

Checking if ADS is attached to system32 Folder 
C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

Checking if ADS is attached to svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"C:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire"
"C:\\Program Files\\Real\\RealPlayer\\realplay.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Real\\RealPlayer\\realplay.exe:*:Enabled:RealPlayer"
"C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM32\\RTCSHARE.EXE"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM32\\RTCSHARE.EXE:*:Enabled:RTC App Sharing"
"C:\\Program Files\\NetMeeting\\CONF.EXE"="C:\\Program Files\\NetMeeting\\CONF.EXE:*:Enabled:Windows® NetMeeting®"
"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Messenger"
"C:\\Program Files\\Mediator 7 Pro\\medi8or.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Mediator 7 Pro\\medi8or.exe:*:Enabled:Mediator"
"C:\\Program Files\\Multi Theft Auto\\MTAServer.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Multi Theft Auto\\MTAServer.exe:*:Enabled:MTAServer"
"C:\\StubInstaller.exe"="C:\\StubInstaller.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire swarmed installer"
"C:\\Program Files\\BearShareGoldDownloader\\BearShareGoldDownloader.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\BearShareGoldDownloader\\BearShareGoldDownloader.exe:*:Enabled:BearShareGoldDownloader"
"C:\\Program Files\\BitTorrent\\bittorrent.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\BitTorrent\\bittorrent.exe:*:Enabled:BitTorrent"
"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\j2re1.4.2_03\\bin\\javaw.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Java\\j2re1.4.2_03\\bin\\javaw.exe:*:Enabled:javaw"
"C:\\Program Files\\Ares Gold\\AresGold.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Ares Gold\\AresGold.exe:*:Enabled:AresGold"
"C:\\Program Files\\Internet Explorer\\IEXPLORE.EXE"="C:\\Program Files\\Internet Explorer\\IEXPLORE.EXE:*:Enabled:Internet Explorer"
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\BitComet\\BitComet.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\BitComet\\BitComet.exe:*:Enabled:BitComet - a BitTorrent Client"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:MSN Messenger 7.5"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:MSN Messenger 7.5"

Remaining Files:
---------------

Backups Folder: - C:\SDFix\backups\backups.zip

Checking For Files with Hidden Attributes:

C:\WINDOWS\ADDINS\iptapi.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ddccb.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\gebyy.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\geebx.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\geeby.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jkkjg.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\mllmm.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\pmkjg.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\pmnnl.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ssqpo.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ssqrr.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\sstqr.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\vtsts.dll
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\~WRL2224.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\Cache\Indiv02.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Amy\Application Data\Gtek\GTUpdate\AUpdate\Channels\ch_u1\lock.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Amy\Application Data\Gtek\GTUpdate\AUpdate\Channels\ch_u2\lock.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Amy\Application Data\Gtek\GTUpdate\AUpdate\Channels\ch_u3\lock.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Amy\Application Data\Gtek\GTUpdate\AUpdate\Channels\ch_u4\lock.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Amy\My Documents\~WRL0004.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Amy\My Documents\~WRL0948.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Amy\My Documents\~WRL1537.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Amy\My Documents\~WRL1605.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Amy\My Documents\~WRL2993.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Amy\My Documents\tales of ovid\~WRL0005.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Jinny\Application Data\Gtek\GTUpdate\AUpdate\Channels\ch_u1\lock.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Jinny\Application Data\Gtek\GTUpdate\AUpdate\Channels\ch_u2\lock.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Jinny\Application Data\Gtek\GTUpdate\AUpdate\Channels\ch_u3\lock.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Jinny\Application Data\Gtek\GTUpdate\AUpdate\Channels\ch_u4\lock.tmp

Finished

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 21:53:19, on 20/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WPN111\wpn111.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {095E1C3B-C9FD-42C3-8E12-F3C7F9DBD358} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmkjh.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1557B435-8242-4686-9AA3-9265BF7525A4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lpcarawt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {80440127-2315-4464-88B9-7ACB72F43ADB} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqrqrs.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA114353-25F2-44EB-BE5E-5C04A8F1B7FE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddayy.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] c:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [was_check] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Error Safe\startmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WPN111 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Josie\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://pdl.stream.aol.com/downloads/aol/unagi/ampx_en_dl.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: pmkjh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmkjh.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ssqrqrs - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ssqrqrs.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *WinPFind3U.exe* to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named WinPFind3u on your desktop.

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program.
In the *Processes * group click *ALL* 
In the *Win32 Services * group click *ALL* 
In the *Driver Services * group click *ALL* 
In the *Registry * group click *ALL* 
In the *Files Created Within* group click *60 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*
In the *File String Search* group select *ALL*
in the Additional scans sections please press select *ALL* 
Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file but click on the "Format" menu and make sure that "word wrap" is not checked. If it is then click on it to uncheck it.
Upload the report as an attachment please.


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi there

apologies that this last phase has taken so long. I haven't been around to do it. I've attached the log you asked for. I haven't had any problems lately with those vile pop ups so it seems the treatment worked. Thanks so much for your help and patience in solving this problem. I really appreciate it. 

(relieved) Author


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Before proceeding, I see that there are several tasks scheduled and I need to know if you set those. If not, they were set by the malware. They are listed as:

At1.job 
At17.job 
At19.job 
At20.job 
At3.job 
At33.job 
At35.job 
At36.job 
At39.job 
At4.job 
At41.job 
At42.job


Also, please post a new HijackThis log and then I will post with further instructions for you.


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi. No I don't know anything about these tasks. It's nothing I've set - well, at least not consciously! I've attached the Hijack This log. Thanks once more.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Pasting the log here for easier viewing:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 14:18:07, on 27/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WPN111\wpn111.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {095E1C3B-C9FD-42C3-8E12-F3C7F9DBD358} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmkjh.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1557B435-8242-4686-9AA3-9265BF7525A4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lpcarawt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {80440127-2315-4464-88B9-7ACB72F43ADB} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqrqrs.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA114353-25F2-44EB-BE5E-5C04A8F1B7FE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddayy.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] c:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [was_check] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Error Safe\startmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WPN111 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Josie\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://pdl.stream.aol.com/downloads/aol/unagi/ampx_en_dl.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: pmkjh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmkjh.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ssqrqrs - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ssqrqrs.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program. Copy and paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says "Paste fix here" and then click the Run Fix button. The fix should only take a very short time and then you will be asked if you want to reboot. Choose Yes.

Post the latest .log file from the WinPFind3u folder (it will have a name in the format mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log) back here along with a new HijackThis log please.


```
[Registry - All]
< Run [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
YN -> KernelFaultCheck -> 
YN -> was_check -> %CommonProgramFiles%\Error Safe\startmon.exe
YN -> was6_check -> 
< ShellExecuteHooks [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks
YY -> {80440127-2315-4464-88B9-7ACB72F43ADB} [HKLM] -> %System32%\ssqrqrs.dll []
< Winlogon\Notify settings [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\
YY -> ssqrqrs -> %System32%\ssqrqrs.dll
< BHO's > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
YN -> {095E1C3B-C9FD-42C3-8E12-F3C7F9DBD358} [HKLM] -> %System32%\pmkjh.dll [Reg Data - Value does not exist]
YN -> {1557B435-8242-4686-9AA3-9265BF7525A4} [HKLM] -> %System32%\lpcarawt.dll [Reg Data - Value does not exist]
YY -> {80440127-2315-4464-88B9-7ACB72F43ADB} [HKLM] -> %System32%\ssqrqrs.dll [Reg Data - Value does not exist]
YN -> {AA114353-25F2-44EB-BE5E-5C04A8F1B7FE} [HKLM] -> %System32%\ddayy.dll [Reg Data - Value does not exist]
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 days]
NY -> awtqq.dll -> %System32%\awtqq.dll
NY -> hjkmp.bak1 -> %System32%\hjkmp.bak1
NY -> hjkmp.bak2 -> %System32%\hjkmp.bak2
NY -> hjkmp.ini -> %System32%\hjkmp.ini
NY -> jkkji.dll -> %System32%\jkkji.dll
NY -> lpcarawt.dll -> %System32%\lpcarawt.dll
NY -> mlljj.dll -> %System32%\mlljj.dll
NY -> nnnklli.dll -> %System32%\nnnklli.dll
NY -> ssqrqrs.dll -> %System32%\ssqrqrs.dll
NY -> ukoevoxi.ini -> %System32%\ukoevoxi.ini
NY -> vturr.dll -> %System32%\vturr.dll
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 days]
NY -> At1.job -> %SystemRoot%\tasks\At1.job
NY -> At17.job -> %SystemRoot%\tasks\At17.job
NY -> At19.job -> %SystemRoot%\tasks\At19.job
NY -> At20.job -> %SystemRoot%\tasks\At20.job
NY -> At3.job -> %SystemRoot%\tasks\At3.job
NY -> At33.job -> %SystemRoot%\tasks\At33.job
NY -> At35.job -> %SystemRoot%\tasks\At35.job
NY -> At36.job -> %SystemRoot%\tasks\At36.job
NY -> At39.job -> %SystemRoot%\tasks\At39.job
NY -> At4.job -> %SystemRoot%\tasks\At4.job
NY -> At41.job -> %SystemRoot%\tasks\At41.job
NY -> At42.job -> %SystemRoot%\tasks\At42.job
NY -> awtqq.dll -> %System32%\awtqq.dll
NY -> hjkmp.bak1 -> %System32%\hjkmp.bak1
NY -> hjkmp.bak2 -> %System32%\hjkmp.bak2
NY -> hjkmp.ini -> %System32%\hjkmp.ini
NY -> jkkji.dll -> %System32%\jkkji.dll
NY -> lpcarawt.dll -> %System32%\lpcarawt.dll
NY -> mlljj.dll -> %System32%\mlljj.dll
NY -> nnnklli.dll -> %System32%\nnnklli.dll
NY -> ssqrqrs.dll -> %System32%\ssqrqrs.dll
NY -> ukoevoxi.ini -> %System32%\ukoevoxi.ini
NY -> vturr.dll -> %System32%\vturr.dll
[File String Scan - All]
NY -> UPX! , UPX0 , -> %System32%\awtqq.dll
NY -> UPX! , UPX0 , -> %System32%\jkkji.dll
NY -> UPX! , UPX0 , -> %System32%\lpcarawt.dll
NY -> UPX! , UPX0 , -> %System32%\mlljj.dll
NY -> UPX! , UPX0 , -> %System32%\nnnklli.dll
NY -> UPX! , UPX0 , -> %System32%\vturr.dll
```


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

I pasted in the information into the box but when I press run fix nothing happens and I'm told the programme is not responding.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try doing it in safe mode.


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

oh dear. Things seem to have gone downhill badly. I am absolutely bombarded by pop ups about computer clean up etc. I tried to get into safe mode but could only get as far as the box telling me to confirm I wanted to work in safe mode then the screen went blank and the computer just froze. This happens also with certain accounts on the computer in normal mode. If my wife clicks on her account for instance she just gets a blank Dell screen and nothing else. Also Virus Scan regularly tells me that vundo has been detected in my documents. Doesn't sound good, does it? Is there anything else I can do? Any more help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

Ah. I tried the previous step you asked me to do in normal mode and this time it worked! I've attached the log file below and here is the current HiJack This file. Still getting pop ups though..

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 09:47:58, on 28/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WPN111\wpn111.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] c:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InfoData] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\nktvidyl.dll",realset
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WPN111 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Josie\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://pdl.stream.aol.com/downloads/aol/unagi/ampx_en_dl.cab
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm attaching a FixAuthor.zip file to this post. Save it to your desktop. Unzip it and double click the FixAuthor.reg file and allow it to enter into the registry.

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InfoData] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\nktvidyl.dll",realest*

Please *download* the *Killbox by Option^Explicit*.


 *Save* it to your *desktop*.

 Please double-click *Killbox.exe* to run it.
 Select:
*Delete on Reboot*
 then *Click* on the *All Files* button.

Please *copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\nktvidyl.dll*

 Return to Killbox, go to the *File* menu, and choose *Paste from Clipboard*.

Click the red-and-white *Delete File* button. Click *Yes* at the Delete on Reboot prompt. Click *OK* at any PendingFileRenameOperations prompt.

_*If your computer does not restart automatically, please restart it manually*_.

_If you receive a message such as: "Component 'MsComCtl.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid." when trying to run Killbox, click here to download and run missingfilesetup.exe. Then try Killbox again._

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi. I did all you asked, except the file you said to check and delete was slightly different - there wasn't one with nktvidyl.dll, though every other part of it was the same, so I deleted that. Here is the HiJack This file.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 16:36:17, on 28/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WPN111\wpn111.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] c:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InfoData] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\iyeasojx.dll",realset
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WPN111 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Josie\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://pdl.stream.aol.com/downloads/aol/unagi/ampx_en_dl.cab
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run WinpFind3u again and attach the log.


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi again. I've attached the log you asked for.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program. Copy and paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says "Paste fix here" and then click the Run Fix button. The fix should only take a very short time and then you will be asked if you want to reboot. Choose Yes.

Post the latest .log file from the WinPFind3u folder (it will have a name in the format mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log) back here along with a new HijackThis log please.



> [Kill Explorer]
> [Unregister Dlls]
> [Registry - All]
> < Run [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
> ...


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi there again! I wasn't able to fix in normal mode so i went into safe mode and tried and that seemed to work. I've attached the new file below. Once more, thanks for your help and patience.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

here it is:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 17:26:24, on 30/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WPN111\wpn111.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32Info.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2DE0B719-BFD3-4954-A40D-1514CC329971} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkjh.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3BDAF978-BE16-4C96-895B-C832BEF11C37} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkjh.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {80440127-2315-4464-88B9-7ACB72F43ADB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B59DAF64-B75F-4388-9287-F03B89B6803B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkjh.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CF5864F5-B1A4-490A-80E2-B90FA7480DCC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkjh.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] c:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WPN111 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Josie\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://pdl.stream.aol.com/downloads/aol/unagi/ampx_en_dl.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2DE0B719-BFD3-4954-A40D-1514CC329971} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkjh.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3BDAF978-BE16-4C96-895B-C832BEF11C37} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkjh.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {80440127-2315-4464-88B9-7ACB72F43ADB} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B59DAF64-B75F-4388-9287-F03B89B6803B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkjh.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CF5864F5-B1A4-490A-80E2-B90FA7480DCC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkjh.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3} - (no file)*

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi again. Here is the log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 01:33:59, on 02/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WPN111\wpn111.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] c:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WPN111 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Josie\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://pdl.stream.aol.com/downloads/aol/unagi/ampx_en_dl.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You need to replace your Sun java with the newest version. There are more vulnerabilities in the older versions that can be exploited.

Go to Add/Remove programs and uninstall all previous versions.

Now go *here* and install the latest version of Java.

The log looks good. How are things running now?


----------



## Author (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry for delay. Yes, everything seems to be running fine now - really well in fact, though seems my youngest daughter's documents all got wiped in the sorting out process but that's a small price to pay for a clean computer. Thanks so much for all your help and huge patience. It has been massively appreciated. Massively.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That is unfortunate but there's nothing we did that would have done that. As there are several accounts on this computer, it would be a good idea to post a HijackThis log from each account.

Is the entire "my documents" folder gone or is it empty?


----------

